# TFT display of digicam damaged



## trublu (May 22, 2012)

My friend has somehow managed to damage the display of his Nikon S5100 digital camera . I still don't know if the display is broken, or just not working. 

How much will it cost to repair/replace the display?


----------



## nac (May 23, 2012)

Better call Nikon service center. If they charge heavy, try repairing LCD screen yourself with the help of some online sites or buy a new camera.


----------



## trublu (May 23, 2012)

yup..my friend's going to do that anyway..but I just wanted to know the damage which we can expect


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2012)

havent faced this ...but maybe the 2-3 inch of screen will cost similar to mobile...local shop may charge 400-600 and nikon service  may charge lot more


----------



## nac (May 23, 2012)

^^ I just googled.

It seems like it may cost high enough for you to think of buying a new camera.

After you fixed the screen, please let us know how much it costed you.


----------

